# Singapore- Youth Olympic Games 2010



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures vrooms. AMAZING opening ceremony! I just cant believe this is taking place right here at our doorstep. So proud...


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

JoSin said:


> Thanks for the pictures vrooms. AMAZING opening ceremony! I just cant believe this is taking place right here at our doorstep. So proud...


I am very proud too!!!! My favourite part was when the torch made its entrance!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

haha, thanks vrooms and josin, same thoughts here! I hope there will be more such international events. =)


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Youth Olympic Village*








































































*Weightlifting (Women)*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Youth Olympic Village*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Rowing*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Fencing*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Tae Kwon Do*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Football*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Three (16 August 2010)*

*Basketball*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Three (16 August 2010)*

*Badminton*
















































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/with/4896787329/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Four (17 August 2010)*

*Tennis*













































*Sailing*













































*Athletics*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Singapore's Youth Olympic Games :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Singapore's Youth Olympic Games :cheers:


Thank You!!

*Youth Olympic Games Day Five (18 August 2010)*

*Gymnastics*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Six (19 August 2010)*

*Triathlon*













































*Swimming*













































*Basketball*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

^^ nice photos! it's been exciting so far.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Six (19 August 2010)*


*Archery*




































*Athletics*













































*Tennis*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/


----------

